# Introductionn



## Ted's Son (Jul 24, 2008)

Stumbled on your site.

My father was a chief engineer for F. C. Strick and Company Limited until the late 1950s. His "main squeeze" was the SS Goulistan. I understand that "Baileysan" was looking for a picture of the beauty. Certainly, I have a few pictures of her in her prime in the '50s. However, Baileysan doesn't have contact information posted.

I'd love to help.

Michael Scott (son of Edgar V. "Ted" Scott)


----------

